
Instagram API changes 2018: get ready for new Instagram Graph API - goberoi
https://elfsight.com/blog/2018/02/instagram-graph-api-changes/
======
kcsm
The article mentions : These are the Instagram plugins you can rely on:
Instagram Feed – the best plugin to create galleries and portfolios with
pictures from Instagram;

If you read the deprecation notice, this will not be possible anymore after
December, 11, 2018.

------
goberoi
tl;dr: Instagram is significantly tightening up access to their platform. The
existing API is being deprecated in favor of a heavier permissions based
system, and functionality available to all today, will be restricted to
medium-to-large businesses down the road.

This is relevant to the HN community: builders who have enjoyed access to
Instagram will now be severely restricted, which will limit future
applications.

Finally: this is probably not a huge surprise. LinkedIn did this a couple of
years ago, and of course Facebook has been tightening up access for years.

